

RePress - WordPress plugin turns your site into proxy for thePirateBay - brelsnok
http://all4xs.net/

======
JoachimSchipper
Context, from the Dutch press release: the Dutch copyright organization ( _not
quite_ as evil as MAFIAA) won a court case. Soon Dutch ISPs (including XS4ALL,
started by hackers to bring internet to the masses) will be forced to block
the Pirate Bay. A Dutch web host (<https://greenhost.nl/>) made this plugin to
make it easier to set up proxies.

------
sp332
Is this really an open proxy? Or do you configure it to proxy only certain
websites?

~~~
nichol4s
You can configure it for any site, see some examples here:
<https://all4xs.net/uncensored-website/>

~~~
sp332
Check out the error page :) <https://all4xs.net/repress/news.ycombinator.com>

------
jv22222
This title was not very inspiring for the HN crowd. It should have been:

"Magically uncensor any website on the internet from your own WordPress
installation"

